# صلاة لأبونا القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2009)

*ترتعب نفسى عند سماعى عن القادة الاشرار .ظنوا انهم يعرفون الحق و يدافعون عنه . و هم ابعد من ان يعرفوه !انت هو الحق الالهى اكشف عن عينى فاعرفك .اسلك فيك فاحيا الى الابد.

* هب لى ان احب الخير و ابغض الشر لاحب الخير مهما كانت تكلفته و لابغض الشر مهما كانت اغراءاته 

* لاحب الخير لكل بشر فاحبك انت يا محب البشر !انزع عنى كل طمع و جشع و انانية انزع عنى الوحشية العنيفة . هب لى الحب الباذل المجانى . احب و لا اطلب ان احب .لانى احبك انت حتى فى المقاومين لى.

* لأترفق بالغير فتترفق انت بى لأستجيب لطلبات الغير فتسمع صوتى و تجيب صلواتى .

* انزع عنى كل رياء فانطلق بالحق دون مداهنة ! ارضيك فلا اطلب رضاء الناس التصق بك فتشرق بنورك على اتعرف على مشيئتك و استنير ببهاء برك . تصير حياتى كلها نهارا بلا ليل و نورا بلا ظلمة و حبا بلا بغضة !

* هب لى قوة روحك القدوس فامتلى بالقوة و الحق و الباس . انطق بالحق مهعما كانت تكلفته و لا اداهن غنيا او صاحب سلطان !انطق بكلماتك دون اعوجاج .

* اعبدك بالروح و الحق فلا تبتلعن شكليات بلا روح !ادرك حلولك و سكناك فى ! فتقيم صهيون الروحية و تقدس اعماقى هيكلا لك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

صلاه جميله اووووووى يا دونا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2009)

_



هب لى قوة روحك القدوس فامتلى بالقوة و الحق و الباس . انطق بالحق مهعما كانت تكلفته و لا اداهن غنيا او صاحب سلطان !انطق بكلماتك دون اعوجاج .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين 
بركتة صلاواته وبخور قداساته تكون معنا ومعاكى
امين
فى منتها الجمال الصلاه يا دونا
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييييييييييييير​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*امين 

مرسيه علي الصلاة الرائعة 

بركته تكون معنا امين

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه جميله اووووووى يا دونا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> بركتة صلاواته وبخور قداساته تكون معنا ومعاكى
> امين
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *امين
> 
> مرسيه علي الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil

صلاه جميله جدااااااا

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> Dona Nabil
> 
> صلاه جميله جدااااااا
> 
> ...


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

جميلة خالص الصلاة ، وربنا يباركك يادونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> جميلة خالص الصلاة ، وربنا يباركك يادونا



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكراااا يادونا على الصلوة الجميلة
بركة صلاتة تكون معنا
أمين
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *شكراااا يادونا على الصلوة الجميلة
> بركة صلاتة تكون معنا
> أمين
> الرب يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*
ميرسى يا هابى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------

